# Could I add an oscar to my tank?



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

I have changed out the stock of my 80 gallon SA tank quite a few times because I have not found a grouping of fish that I am completely happy with. The only fish that are currently in the tank are a Male Rotkeil Severum, a Male Blue Acara, and a school of Red Irian Rainbowfish. I am wondering if I could add an oscar to my tank.

Aggression-wise, my sev is about what I think is equal to the average Oscar. He's to aggressive to be kept with angels, but to peaceful to be kept with Salvinis, GTs, etc.

I run an AquaClear 110 filter, and plan to add another one or an XP3 (depending on funds), within the next couple months. I do 75 percent WC's weekly. The tank has a gravel substrate and is decorated with Mopani driftwood, bogwood, and a long 4 foot branch of manzanita wood.

My sev is currently about 7-8 inches long, my blue acara is 3-4 inches, and my rainbows are 3 inches (these could be relocated to my CA tank if needed).

If an oscar will work in my tank, what size should I get? I was thinking of starting small since my acara is still pretty small, and I don't want the Oscar to make a snack out of it with how quickly they grow.

Anyways, I appreciate any info you can give me. Oscars seem like really fun fish and it seems one would give my tank the personality that I am looking for.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think it may work if the oscar is somewhat big when you buy him....if buying as a juvie id think the O would get the rough hand of the sev. Although *** never owned a severum so i may be wrong on that. Any help?


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

I was thinking that too. My sev tends to chase new tank mates for a couple of days until everyone gets settled in, so I might be better off with a larger oscar. Its so hard to find the larger ones with no sign of HITH, sadly. If there is very slight pitting, would the oscar be okay once it is introduced to a tank with good water conditions and plenty of room or would the disease just continue to progress?

Any other opinions on this?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i just learned recently that if a fish has HITH u can treat the whole tank....so this is always an option....where are you looking for O's at....theres plenty of bigguns here that are in prime condition. I only see HITH O's at petco or petsmart.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Sadly, many people in my area return large oscars that have been kept in too small of tanks to the various LFS in my area. I went into one the other day, and they had a tank with about 8 full grown oscars with some of the worst cases of HITH I had ever seen. I found an 8 inch oscar on craigslist that I may look into. Maybe buying from a private party will be better. Its so dumb, most of the LFS in my area specialize in African cichlids, and think SA cichlids are garbage (and may of them treat them that way). I really don't want to buy an Oscar that I am going to have to treat for a disease right away. Too much stress.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree i wouldnt want to buy a fish thats already sick either....and yes u may want to post an ad in the trading post on this site asking for an O....also maybe TFG can point u in the direction of a big healthy O...hes got that monsterfish rescue


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

THe oscar is going to have to be out of the juvi stage to survive. Youngins are too fragile... Lots of times you can find oscars around the 6" mark in stores... For me to ship a 6" rescue (which I have two) would be too expensive to ensure survival...


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

TFG and Bryant, thanks so much for the feedback.

I found a nice Tiger Oscar (about 6-7 inches) today at Petsmart believe it or not. I checked my three main LFS, and all of their larger Oscars had HITH (one of the had only one eye). I decided to try one of the nicer Petsmarts in my area and I lucked out. The Oscar that I bought had grown up in the store, so he was still priced at his original price of $7.99. He's settling in now and the lights are off in the tank, but hopefully he'll continue to do well. I'll try to get some pics later 

I also picked up an eartheater at my LFS as a clean up crew for all of the food that the oscar drops, so I may be looking at a bigger tank in a few months.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

ktluvsfish said:


> I also picked up an eartheater at my LFS as a clean up crew for all of the food that the oscar drops, so I may be looking at a bigger tank in a few months.


Good choice with the eartheater. Way better than plecos IMHO. *** got a jurupari with my oscar. Hes great. constantly sifting sand :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

Pics!! opcorn:


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

I got some pics today! I'll have to post them tomorrow when I'm at work though.

He's starting to eat which is a good sign. He is still pretty shy and doesn't really seem to recognize me yet. He loves swimming up and down the sides and back of the tank.... such weird behavior. Is that normal for Oscars?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes... They're goof balls... trust me it'll soon be begging for food and jumping out after you :lol:


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Well last night I added my sev back into the tank. I felt bad having him in the rubbermaid tub, and it had been 4 days, so I took the chance. So far things are good. My sev chases the oscar, but nothing serious. My oscar still swims around a bit and comes up to eat when I feed them. I hope everything continues to go well. I got a few pics of the new guys and the tank. Let me know what ya think!

-Kate


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

good stuff....like the aquascape alot :thumb:


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice Jurupari


----------

